# Intense lower leg pain last few years...from boots?



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, I figured I would check here just to see if this is something anybody else has experienced.

The last 3 years I've been having some pretty horrible pain in my lower legs. By the end of the season, it all but stops me from riding without loading up on pain killers, and even then it can be vision narrowing. It hurts 3-5" above my ankle on the outside of my leg (so inside my boot). The Fibula I believe, but perhaps it's a tendon issue. The first couple days of the season it doesn't bother me, but with frequent riding the pain comes on quickly. I thought it might be due to my last pair of boots, so I bought a new pair for this year, and unfortunately it's back after only 4 days of riding this season. It's not horrible yet, but I can tell with a couple more days of riding it will be back to ruining my days on the hill.

I plan on seeing a doctor, but I don't really know what they will be able to do for me. I'm hoping somebody here has experienced and issue like this and solved it somehow. Be that by changing something with their bindings or by adding something inside their boots to protect the lower leg from damage.

Is it possible I've broken or fractured my Fibula and didn't know a couple years ago, and it healed incorrectly? When I run my finger up from my ankle along the outside of my leg (particularly the front leg, which hurts the most)I notice a significant indent right where the pain is.

Just walking around, it doesn't really bother me at all, but to touch it, the pain is intense.

Any insight into this? This is ruining my winters, snowboarding is what gets me up in the morning!

Thanks people.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

after a few weeks of intense pain I'd be in the doctor office. 
I think it's more medical than your snowboard set up

Go get it checked now so you can get it fixed, what ever the issue and hopefully enjoy the rest of your season.

-Slyder


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

First step, go to the doctor. See if there's an injury causing the pain.
Second step, take a lesson to see if it's something about your riding style or setup that's causing the issue.

If it's on the outside of both legs, I'd start with your stance width. How wide are you? You may be set way too wide and that would definitely stress the outside or your lower legs.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been snowboarding for 13 years now, just luckey enough to live a 20min drive from a hill right now so I've been going more often the last few years, where before there would be generally 2 weeks or more between sessions, now I'm going at least twice a week, until the pain stops me. I'm a fairly strong rider and don't think my style is unusual, but perhaps I've picked up some bad habits. One of my buddies is a freestyle coach, and suggested narrowing my stance a little. I'm 5'8" and currently I have my stance at 23", (+15, -15) which may be slightly wide, but not crazy or anything, I'll try 22" the next time and maybe even 13, -13, but most of last year I was at about 22". I rotate my highbacks to line up with my heal edge. Oddly enough, I seem to one of very few I ride with that does this, which is making me question that too. I think I'm grasping at straws here though, a doctor sounds like the right move.

Thanks for the feeback thus far.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For your height, that's pretty doggone wide. Not stupid wide, but narrowing it up a bit may help.

I always rotate my highbacks to line up with my heel edge.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

(+15,-15) have you tried different angles??

I was +9 on my right side and I had some leg pain on the outside of my leg I switched it to +6 and that little bit relieved the stress/pain on my leg. This was while trying to set up my new board and bindings. I thought I would just use what I had on my old set up, not the case.

-Slyder


----------

